
Show HN: Online resume builder with view/download analytics - rileyt
https://standardresume.co
======
rileyt
Hi HN!

After launching Standard Resume almost 2 years ago, it’s still the best place
to create simple, beautiful, and professional resumes. You don’t have to waste
time with templates or layouts, just focus on what matters, your content.

With Standard Resume Pro, we’ve made it easy for you to create and tailor
multiple resumes for different applications. You can also track how your
resumes do over time, see how many people view them and from where.

Check it out and let us know what you think!

